# Rough and Tumble Annual Thresherman's Reunion



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Featuring Caterpillar and Sheppard Diesel tractors and equipment.

In Kinzers, Pa.

Great show to go to if you want to see steam traction engines [tractors] steam and gas engines each have a building of thier own. I'll be there Friday.

http://www.roughandtumble.org/rt_visit_sched.asp


----------

